# Quick tip on Pumpkin



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't like to waste food. When I need to use some pumpkin for the dogs I take the leftover (I usually only need about 1/8 of the can at a time) and portion it out into small sandwich bags and then toss in the freezer.

Then I can just take out one bag when I need it!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I do the same Lauri...
I never waste anything. I have a Fridge/Freeze that is deadicated to my furkids treats, food, meds anything dog related. LOL


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Question: I read on another website that the pumpkin I give the furbabies should NOT be the pie filling canned type. That's the only one I found at the store. Is there another type I should look for? Please advise, thanks all.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It also makes a great summer treat. Just spoon some into an ice cube tray and mix with water or yogurt and then you have little doggie ice cream. 

And the pumpkin you want is just plain pureed pumpkin, nothing else in it.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

You want the can that says "pure pumpkin" on the label - no other ingredients. Kuner and Libby are two of the brands which make it this way. I get mine from Safeway.

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We do the same here too!

They LOVE the frozen pumpkin treats! We mix yougurt and water in it too! Our vet back home recommened this YEARS ago.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Never thought of tht. woohoo I needed to make a trip to the store anyway. I will add that on my list


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mari,

If you have a Trader Joe's near you they have the plain pumpkin at very reasonable prices.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: PanzersmomQuestion: I read on another website that the pumpkin I give the furbabies should NOT be the pie filling canned type. That's the only one I found at the store. Is there another type I should look for? Please advise, thanks all.


Yeah, I went to get pumpkin for the first time last week and was unsure about it as well. The canned pumpkin I got _was_ pie filling but, in the ingredients list, it had only pumpkin without any added spices. It was right next to the pre-made pumpkin filling with the spices already added. It's a bit confusing but, yeah, it says pie filling but just check the ingredients to be sure that it's only pumpkin.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, the one I picked up was Libby's. I'll have to read the label when I get home. The pups love it with the plain, non-fat yogurt. I'll have to try the frozen treats as well, the pups would love it.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, I checked it when I went home for lunch, it is "Pumpkin only", so I think I'm "good to go". Now this morning Becca threw up a yellow fluid, so I'm going to watch her tonight with the chicken. Maybe she'll get smaller portions tonight.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Mari, the yellow fluid is most likely bile. Dogs will often throw up a bit when their stomach is empty. Nothing to worry about. One thing you can do is to give Becca a little snack at bedtime, or give her something as soon as she wakes up in the morning.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, I'll try that tonight! Maybe a little frozen pumpkin.


----------

